# it's an ice rink out there



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Just got an email from tomorrow's job:

".....it's the damned ice. I spent over 3 hrs Friday with an ice pick doing the driveway and sidewalk. It was dry pavement at 2:15. When we returned to the house Saturday after services, there was a layer of smooth, flat ice ~ 3/4 inch thick. Then it snowed on it. "


I am sure many of you will be faced with similar hazards to cross with your hands loaded with tools, equipment, and stock. 

Obviously, you don't need a surrogate mother to tell you to be careful

Tip:
With the wide spread shortage of salt, remember that wood ash bites into ice VERY well.

The WW gave me a pair of these easy on crampons for Xmas:









They may save my life tomorrow.


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

After services?:blink:


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Ours is pretty much gone now except for the large piles still located in various parking lots. We ended up with 15" at our house and then a day of freezing rain over that. Only the foolish, those who were required, or desperate were out in it.
I just came in from cleaning up a ton of debris that's left over. We didn't lose any trees but had several large limbs down and a bunch of smaller stuff.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

mudbone said:


> After services?:blink:


YUP, they observe the Sabbath on Saturday and attend services.


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

daArch said:


> YUP, they observe the Sabbath on Saturday and attend services.


:thumbup:


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

daArch said:


> Just got an email from tomorrow's job:
> 
> ".....it's the damned ice. I spent over 3 hrs Friday with an ice pick doing the driveway and sidewalk. It was dry pavement at 2:15. When we returned to the house Saturday after services, there was a layer of smooth, flat ice ~ 3/4 inch thick. Then it snowed on it. "
> 
> ...


I've got those exact ones, same color. That happens to be handy if one comes off when you're out walking the dog in the dark.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Gough said:


> I've got those exact ones, same color. That happens to be handy if one comes off when you're out walking the dog in the dark.


Mine are actually green, NOT handy if they come off in the dark.


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

daArch said:


> Just got an email from tomorrow's job:
> 
> ".....it's the damned ice. I spent over 3 hrs Friday with an ice pick doing the driveway and sidewalk. It was dry pavement at 2:15. When we returned to the house Saturday after services, there was a layer of smooth, flat ice ~ 3/4 inch thick. Then it snowed on it. "
> 
> ...


Those could almost double as a wallpaper perforator.


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

You could also try these Bill. Sorry those beautiful feet aren't included


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

cdpainting said:


> You could also try these Bill. Sorry those beautiful feet aren't included


My masseuse wears something like those. :shutup:


----------

